# Noob Question =)



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have recently decided that I am going to convert my freshwater tank into a marine tank that is 20gallons.

The tank I have now has a filter which uses replacable pads and uses a bio wheel. Do I need another type of filter that is stronger or does something different or will mine suit the tank for saltwater dwellers.

I also looked into powerheads and was wondering how to set them up... 
If anyone can quickly give me a rundown on them I would greatly appreciate it.



Plasma19


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Search the beginner saltwater section. This has been posted several times. Also gives you a rundown on books, websites and tank sizes for your first experience.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

plasma19 said:


> I have recently decided that I am going to convert my freshwater tank into a marine tank that is 20gallons.
> 
> The tank I have now has a filter which uses replacable pads and uses a bio wheel. Do I need another type of filter that is stronger or does something different or will mine suit the tank for saltwater dwellers.
> 
> ...


You won't want to use your filter anymore. In a saltwater tank that size, the only filtration you need will be your Live Rock and Live Sand. Live rock/sand contain micro organisms, bacteria, algaes etc that filter the water (find of like the bacteria that lives in your filter media in a FW tank). 

You will need at least two powerheads, or more depending on you rock set-up. If you go with two, you could get a MaxiJet 900 and a MJ 1200 (or any type of quality powerhead). You could put one at the bottom left on the back, and one at the top right on the back pane of glass. Regardless, you need to make sure the current gets in and around your rockwork... otherwise, detritous will collect where there is no current.

Anyway, I'd suggest you do lots of research before actually getting started... otherwise you can end up spending a whole lot of money that you don't need to (buy smart and save your money for the corals you will undoubtedly want to buy when your tank is finally ready).


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Like zoa said you will rely on your rock and sand to do most of your filtration along with your weekly water changes. Depending on the size of your HOB you may be able to keep it and hide your heater back there or use it to keep macro algae or rubble. I use this method on two of my smaller tanks at the university.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

CollegeReefer said:


> Like zoa said...


I call myself zoa too, sometimes... you know you love zoanthids when!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Zoe said:


> I call myself zoa too, sometimes... you know you love zoanthids when!


lol whenever i see your name i think zoa thus why i wrote zoa in that post and others.


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the tips everyone
ill be sure to upload some pics when im all up and running with some livestock


----------

